# WIN a driving experience courtesy of Chris Knott



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*WIN a driving experience courtesy of Chris Knott Insurance*

What better way to kick off Spring than with a special member offer.

Ask Chris Knotts for *a CAR or HOME insurance quote* before *31/05/15* to be entered into our prize draw to WIN a fantastic experience - *a Triple Supercar Blast plus High Speed Passenger Ride at Dunsfold Park - the location of BBC's Top Gear* (or your choice of 3 other locations).

Do you dream of driving one of the most desirable supercars in the world? Well, prepare to make that dream a reality times three in this triple supercar blast plus high-speed passenger ride and photo. You'll get behind the wheel of not one, not two, but THREE incredible supercars at a choice of 4 locations across the country.

*PRIZE DETAILS:*
Take your pick from 10 spectacular vehicles including an *Audi R8, Aston Martin, Ariel Atom, Lamborghini, Ferrari, Porsche and more,* for three adrenaline-pumping drives around the track. The excitement doesn't stop there though - after completing your final lap, it's time to hop in the passenger seat for a high-speed ride from your professional instructor. You can choose from a selection of four locations across the UK for this driving package, which also includes a photograph of you zooming around the track in one of your chosen supercars - the perfect souvenir to show off to your family and friends.

*TO ENTER:*
Secure your chance of winning this amazing day out by calling us FREE on *0800 917 2274* for your *car or home insurance* quote. If you meet our usual scheme criteria we'll enter you for the draw once we've taken your quote details.

Find out how much you could save on your car or home insurance if you switch to Chris Knott and gain entry to this amazing prize draw at the same time. Perfect.

If you have any questions, here I am.

Good luck!

best,
Nick

*PS.* There's a small supplement to pay for choosing the Dunsfold Park location but we'll cover that too if that's your preferred choice.

The experience will need to be booked and taken by the expiry date: 7 November 2015 and we'll get the voucher to the winner in early June.

No spoof quotes - the winner may be asked for proof of renewal date.

*************************
Here's some feedback from a few clubs/forums received last week:

*Feedback from JagInfo forum:*

_"I'm happy they are here as they have saved me money on my insurance over what was already pretty competitive."_ *Mark*

_"Me too Mark.... Got rogered by a big insurance company and they did me a great deal..."_ *SEF*

*Feedback from MR2 Roadster Owners Club:*

_"Given the increased number of insurance related posts recently I thought it was fair to leave a bit of feedback for Chris Knott. I have been a customer for 2 years (since buying the MR2) after them providing a very competitive initial quote that suited my needs. I'm pleased to say that I'm now moving into a third year with them on Saturday. Year-on-year the pricing has stayed consistent with no knee-jerk increases to renewal premiums, the policy they have recommended has been flexible with my ongoing needs including mods (my latest renewal involved adding a range of new mods which were all taken at no increase to the premium) and the customer service has been excellent. I have also had my club member discount applied automatically each year without having to ask. All-in-all I'm very happy and will probably be taking up a second, mirrored no-claims policy on another car later in the year. I would recommend any club members looking for a renewal to consider asking them for a quote."_ *AndyM*

_"I second that motion. Just renewed my policy and was pleased to hear the amount had gone down, with all mods declared. Good phone service as well. Thanks."_ *Shnazzle*

*And feedback from a couple of others:*

_"Renewed for another year, very happy :thumbsup:"_ *andy-v, Corsa-c*

_"Forgot to quote the ref but you still did a good quote. Will be renewing with you Friday"_ *sentr, Civinfo*

*************************

For full competition rules please see here - http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/competition/


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: AMAZING PRIZE DRAW and LOYALTY REWARDS*

So the Triple Supercar draw is a great offer for members. Don't forget that *you can ask Chris Knott to quote for the other cars in your household too* - any make or model, not just your club/forum car - to qualify.

There's a permanent offer on our multi-car or additional car policies that gives you *an extra £20 OFF as a loyalty reward* when you bring extra cars to us - that's an extra £20 OFF the best quote we can find for you.

And, if you're an existing Chris Knott Car Insurance client, getting a quote for your home insurance gives you *another £20 OFF*; *£50 OFF if you have more than one car insured through us*.

Please include us in the mix when getting your quotes. With these offers and the Triple Supercar draw there's every reason for you to *pick up the phone and ask us for a car or home insurance quote* if yours is due soon.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477*

Remember the prize draw closes at midnight on 31/5 - make sure you call us before then for your quotes.

***********************************
*Feedback given in recent days about both our car and home insurance:*

_"I got a quote (and signed up for) a policy £75 cheaper than my renewal quote and £50 cheaper than the next best quote. So far so good."_ *D J Fryer, AlfaOwner*

_"I changed to Chris Knott as well this year saving £240."_ *vectrafire, Vectra-c forum*

_"Just had a quote and took out a policy - very impressed! Eager to earn my business and happy to blow AF out of the water."_ *Dracos, MG-Rover.org*

_"A bit of positive feedback (& I don't normally bother). Can you give a big thanks to Kim. My house insurance is always "interesting" as it has had subsidence in the past which led to a £100k claim and that tends to put off insurers. The standard answer is "we can't quote - stick with who you are with". I always try and get a couple of quotes and this year I got two, both of which were similar price and both were much cheaper than the last company who have hiked their prices considerably each renewal. You were, in fact, literally a couple of quid more expensive than the other quote. However, I went with you partly because the level of cover was much better and partly because of the customer service from Kim. Thanks."_ *BigDunc, MPS Owners*

_"In the end CKI were the best price and going back over what I thought was a concern in reality looks like a complete non-issue, so have now gone with them. No issues going through the acceptance call, all quick and simple. Just got to scan in a few documents now... Nick, thanks for your comments. I do like the personal touch that the companies like yourself provide on here... Thanks all."_ *Borealis, FocusSTOC*

***********************************

Details of our permanent loyalty reward offers - http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/offers.html


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: CHRIS KNOTT TRIPLE SUPERCAR DRIVING EXPERIENCE and RECOMMENDING US TO FRIENDS*

*CHOOSE 3 SUPERCARS TO DRIVE*
If your car or home insurance is due between now and the end of June please remember to *include Chris Knott in the mix when getting your quotes together*.

When you ask us for a quote (before midnight on 31/5/15) you'll be entered into the Chris Knott Spring Prize Draw for the chance to drive your 3 favourite (of 10 available) supercars round one of 4 locations across the UK.

Choose 3 from:

*Aston Martin
Audi R8
Ferrari
Lamborghini
Porsche
Nissan GTR
Ariel Atom
Caterham*
Bentley Continental*
Rally Car**

You'll take your first choice out, then your second, then your third - getting quicker and slicker each time. Your laps will be photographed and you'll receive a picture of you driving one of your chosen cars as a souvenir. Then you'll be taken for a high-speed passenger ride by your instructor in a sports saloon car to show you how the professionals do it.

All you have to do to be in with a chance of winning this great prize is *ask Chris Knott Insurance for a car or home insurance quote*. What have you got to lose? Even the call is FREE - *0800 917 2274*.

*WHAT IF YOUR CAR INSURANCE IS NOT DUE YET?*
We have mentioned it before but I thought it was worth reminding members that you can benefit from *extra discounts when you recommend Chris Knott to friends and family members*.

Just get them to call for a quote and mention your name/CK reference number if they're due before the end of June and not only will they be included in the prize draw but you'll receive *£20 OFF YOUR OWN RENEWAL* for every one you recommend who goes ahead with our quote.

So even if you can't win this amazing prize yourself there's a great chance that you can *save money on your annual insurance bill* - just ask friends to call us for a quote to see if we're competitive for them - again you have nothing to lose and your friend/family member might become our prize winner.

There's no limit to the number of £20 discounts that can be applied to your account so you could even get free insurance if you know enough people 

*The Chris Knott Quoteline is 0800 917 2274* (or 01424 200477 if you prefer a geographical number). Alternatively, send us brief contact details via our online form: https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/

best regards,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance

*TESTIMONIALS*
********************************************************
Here's what various forum members said about Chris Knott in the last couple of weeks:

_"Hope its ok to post here, but just wanted to express my thanks at smashing it out the park for a second year in a row. All mods declared cheaper than others with no mods. Highly recommended and the staff are very friendly."_ *mariocinq, FiatForum*

_"I dealt with a lovely lady called Kathy and she was very helpful and I ended up setting up a new policy with Chris Knott as the price offered was very competitive, would recommend people give them a call/email and see how they get on themselves"_ *JINGLE, Z4 Forum*

_"Just wanted to say that Chris Knott were extremely competitive recently when quoting me on the Almera! Came in over £100 cheaper than my renewal. Although I chose to stay with my current insurer I'll definitely be coming to you when my Celica is due!"_ *autojumbled, Almera Owners Club*

_"Hi there, just got a very competitive quote with CK."_ *fallenshatriya, CivInfo*

_"CK beat my van renewal by £130 so I must be one of their top customers as all 3 of our vehicles are now insured with them, been using them around 7/8 yrs & apart from the automated switchboard its 9/10 from me."_ *mr wilks, Z4 Forum*

********************************************************

*Caterham, Bentley Continental and Rally car not available at all locations.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick reminder that this is the final month...

...of the *Chris Knott Triple Supercar Prize Draw* (details above). You only have until 31/5 to get your *CAR INSURANCE quote* or *HOME INSURANCE quote* from us and secure entry into our draw for a driving experience in not one, not two but three of your favourite supercars at either the Top Gear location or one of 3 other tracks around the UK.

*So, if your insurance is due between now and the end of June, please get your quote BEFORE THE END OF MAY for your chance to win.*

*HOW TO ENTER*
We prefer to talk to you on the phone to get a better feel for you and give you a better deal. So our preferred method of giving you a car quote or home quote is via our quoteline.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477*

But if you really can't phone please either text *QUOTE ME* to *61211* or use our online contact form - https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote

Thanks to those who have already taken part in this draw and good luck to everyone who gets a quote before close of play on 31/5.

best,
Nick

*PS.* Even if you're not bothered about the prize draw it's still worth calling us to see if we can *save you money* through our special insurance scheme for car club/forum members.

*********************
*TESTIMONIALS*
More feedback to encourage you to call Chris Knott Insurance for a quote this month:

_"I've just used you for my partner's car last week and taking advantage of the discount. You saved me more than £400 which I was really happy with. Really good friendly service. Sol and family car insured with you now."_ *bstarky1981, Delsol UK*

_"Thanks to Ian at Chris Knott for excellent customer service this lunch time, and a very competitive quote indeed for my coupe with intended suspension modifications  I'm a very happy chappy."_ *Ed Doe, Z4 Forum*

_"Just to let folks know Chris Knotts managed me a cracking deal on insurance for my G60. Cheaper than any other insurance provider, a much lower excess, plus friendly knowledgeable staff and great extra benefits (decent European cover!). Will recommend to my friends and colleagues!"_ *Thursdave, The Corrado Forum*

_"The folk at Chris Knott are great, I have had a policy with them myself for 2 years now."_ *Swiftly, Z4 Forum*

_"Chris Knott almost halved my insurance! Just wanted to put this on here mainly for Chris Knott to see. Would really like to thank the team that sorted me out with my insurance for this year. My renewal was going to be £1286 this year from my current insurer which was an increase of £418. Granted I now have 3 points but I also have 1 year NCD now I thought it would balance out. This is for a 1.3 Fiesta Flight (2001) for a now 25yo driver. However, the good news comes in when I contacted CK who saved me: £25 from the best price I found at all the comparison sites I looked at; £123 from the price I paid last year; and a massive £541 from my renewal quote. So I just wanted to say a massive thanks."_ *Snoop, Fiesta Owners Club*

_"Got a quote off you last week for my GT4, Kim took the call, was excellent and really kept things simple and to the point. Great price, first one I got and beat the rest including xxxxxx xxxx and xxxxx. Happy for you to pass on my thanks to Kim."_ *Coldel, Nissan 350z-uk forum*

_"Just renewed with these guys and mods declared were miles cheaper than everyone else even the ones I tried as a standard car. Couldn't be happier with the level of cover, hopefully next year they will stay competitive so I can enter year three with them."_ *mariocinq, FiatForum*

*********************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*AND THE WINNER IS...*

Very many congratulations go to Mrs M Goffe from Portsmouth who won the Chris Knott Triple Supercar Prize Draw - just for getting a quote. When I spoke to her she was really excited about the prize - a proper car nut by her own admission.

Mrs Goffe is linked to Alfa Romeo Owners Club and she got a great quote on her car insurance.

If your car insurance is due in the coming weeks please do give us a call and we'll do all we can to win your business. The insurers on our panel are looking for good, solid car club/forum members like you.

*Why not give Chris Knott Insurance a call on 0800 917 2274* (or 01424 200477 which is currently cheaper for mobiles).

best,
Nick

*PS.* The best advert for our service that we can give you is the feedback of your fellow car club/forum members so here are the comments we've come across in the last couple of weeks. Of course, price is important but it's not the only benefit of using Chris Knott that people have appreciated and mentioned:

_"They are a good place to try. They arranged my insurance for me. Good communication and very helpful. "_ *veilside z, Nissan 350z UK*

_"Just done my renewal with these guys, my new policy starts Friday. They were an amazing £245 cheaper than Axa. I've just paid £390 for a 2010 2.0 dci Laguna Dynamique Tom Tom"_ *jplant1981, RenaultForums*

_"Chris Knott quoted me nearly HALF of what I was quoted elsewhere!"_ *JackW, Civinfo*

_"Thanks to Chris Knotts both my cars will be on the road from the 1st June. The 1.4HDI Peugeot 206 and the Astra 2.0CDTI both fully comp both with my wife on them (2 years driving). £730 all mods declared. I did a quick price comparison before taking the policies out and I was looking at £658 for just the Astra and £495 for the Pug so I'm very happy to have saved a small fortune for 5 mins on the phone."_ *Russell White, Facebook*

_"Just renewed my insurance with these guys. FANTASTIC SERVICE, BRILLIANT PRICE & INCLUSIVE OF ALL MY MODS. Thanks Kathy at Chris Knott Insurance. It was a pleasure to deal with you. Mods Declared: H&R RARB, BLUESPARK tuning box, TONY BANKS S/S exhaust. PRICE £295 inc courtesy car, windscreen cover, legal cover. Excess £200. My previous insurer wouldn't cover the mods. Good to be able to sleep at night."_ *vRSforever, Briskoda*

_"Got a quote yesterday for my A2, I'll be taking the policy out when I ring tommorow, beat my renewal by 10% and very efficient service."_ *FrankBullitt, C4 Owners forum*

_"Well you were the best for me this year, thanks !!!!"_ *james-st, Focus STOC*

_"Big thumbs up to the girls at Chris Knott for the quality service I received from them. I saved just under £100.00 compared to my existing Insurer from here as well as additional benefits including my Mountune and KMS Thunderstorm. Although I always call around I was gobsmacked at the differences between the various companies advertised on this forum so worth doing."_ *sparkymarcopolo, Focus STOC*

_"Just to let you know Kim sorted out my policy today. She was very helpful and I'm very pleased with the result. Much better than my renewal quote. Cheers."_ *BobLoblaw, Focus STOC*

_"They beat the best price I was quoted on Confused, and also the cost of paying monthly was far lower. It's also quite nice to speak to someone in the same country, and quite often the same person when phoning for any reason."_ *danhans42, Audi-Sport Net*

_"I had a superb quote from you guys last week. Will most likely be taking it up in a day or 2."_ *Tinkerbell, Astra Owners Network*

_"The test of a good broker is how good their service is when it comes to a claim - unfortunately I've had cause to test this and I have to say that Chris Knott have given excellent service. Highly recommended in all aspects of their service."_ *actd, Juke Owners Group*

_"I've just taken out my Jag insurance with CKI as they beat my current insurer and I kept the same benefits but got my excess down a bit"_ *Cooky, JagInfo*

_"I recently got a quote from Chris Knott declaring every single alteration I have done on the car plus the turbo and it was cheaper than compare the market with no mods."_ *jonward89, Hyundai Coupe OC*


----------

